# Does first Impression matters to you?



## LadyOnFire212 (Dec 10, 2020)

When you meet someone the first time. Do you care how they look or how they speak?


----------



## Margaret1994 (Jun 1, 2021)

Absolutely. It's very important for me to communicate with educated people. Also about style, it's no matter for me what does she/he wear, but observing personal hygiene is weighty.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Aug 9, 2021)

First impressions are crucial. They can make or break an opportunity. how you look and act can matter as much as your ideas.


----------



## stackescape (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes, definitely. first impressions are so important because they last well beyond that moment.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jan 8, 2022)

Yes, first impressions are the unguarded moments. They show us who the real person is without intentions. So for me, it's very important indeed.


----------



## osetara31 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello! Yes, it does matter. Not to a very large extent but it does, a little bit. It actually shows how much effort a person can actually put in. Although I am not the one to judge on basis of first impression because many times a person is also very nervous when it’s their first time around someone.


----------

